#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Hamirpur Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*NIT Hamirpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Hamirpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Hamirpur Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*                                        Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
41076

*OPPH*
484863

*OB*
219831

*OBPH*
202996

*SC*
135579

*SCPH*
374622

*ST*
161824

*STPH*
                                               NA




*NIT Hamirpur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringComputer science & EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*NIT Hamirpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
One time payment
  INR 4500

 Payable every semester
  INR 17500

 Refundable caution deposit
  INR 1000

 Total fees payable at the time of admission
  INR 25850




*NIT Hamirpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 14,900/- Per Year.

*NIT Hamirpur Engineering Placements 2012:*
Every year, more than 50 companies of repute including MNCs visit NIT HamirpurMore than 90% of total students placed under campus placement.Recruitment for every batch starts from August onwards.Almost all eligible students are placed in companies of International and National of recruits under campus.Above 50% of students are getting more than one placement.*Branch*
 *No. of students placed*

 Elect.& Comm. Eng
 8

 Comp.Sc. & Eng.
 12

 Electrical Eng.
 22

 Mechanical Eng.
 25

 Civil Eng.
 20




*NIT Hamirpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
**Campus:*The campus is situated at Anu in Hamirpur district of Himachal Pradesh and is 4 Kms from main bus stand of Hamirpur on Hamirpur  Toni Devi road. The city of Hamirpur is well connected with the rest of the country by road. The nearest broad gauge rail head is at Una (Himachal Pradesh) which is 80 Kms from Hamirpur. The campus has a picturesque surrounding facing snow clad Dhauladhar mountain ranges. Lush green pine trees surround it. The campus is well laid with roads, electric installations, water supply, underground drainage, etc. The place has healthy climate with moderate temperature ranging from 1oC to 38oC with an altitude of 900 meters.

*Central library:* The Institute library was set up in 1986 in one room of Government Polytechnic Hamirpur and it was shifted to the Institute campus in 1988 in Visvesvarya  Block  and at present it is in a separate building having the floor area of 1200 square meters. The library has got the seating capacity of 100 readers in reading halls and 50 readers in Audio-Visual Hall. Library follows the open access system, it facilitate the users to browse and pick up the documents of their choice without any hindrance. 

*NIT Hamirpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are six hostels in this institute. Five of it are for boys and girls have the separate one. Names of the hostel are on the basis of famous mountain ranges of Himachal Pradesh .The hostels are in perfect shape and provide all the basic facilities to the students. Each hostel has got its own mess. Food available is delicious and the menu is decided by the students themselves.


Each hostel has solar heating system, own recreation hall with badminton court and table tennis tables. There is a separate gym for the boys and girls with the latest machines for their work out.


Internet facility has been provided in every room of each host.

*NIT Hamirpur Address:* National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (HP) INDIA.
*
NIT Hamirpur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Raurkela btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## cool.taniya

See the beauty of nit hamirpur!!

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in jee mains 2013 and category general and from uttar pradesh with branch preference cse>ece>eee......anything that i can get here...how are the placements like................?the page shows placement of only 12 and 8 students frm cse and ece respectily......

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> with 202 marks in jee mains 2013 and category general and from uttar pradesh with branch preference cse>ece>eee......anything that i can get here...how are the placements like................?the page shows placement of only 12 and 8 students frm cse and ece respectily......


Hi,
Firstly u have to tel me your predicted percentage in 12th for your approx rank.... and coming to placements. This is a nit so obviously placements are always good in all nits that's why students prepare for nits...... May be the whole info about placements were not available at that time when thread was posted..... so don't wry abt placements...  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

already done my 12th in 2012 with 89.8%

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> already done my 12th in 2012 with 89.8%


Hi,
    Your approx rank would be around 5500 as your percentage will be very helpful to get a good colg........ and branch should be depend upon your interest but according to me ECE would be best among all............ What is your preferred branch??

----------


## saksham saxena

Physics bother me hence i look for cse .....what's ur advice?....ece is having highest placements all around i suppose.....how 's it branch.....do i pull my socks and take ece?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Physics bother me hence i look for cse .....what's ur advice?....ece is having highest placements all around i suppose.....how 's it branch.....do i pull my socks and take ece?


Hi,
    In my opinion ece would be good but cse also having equivalent placements so don't think that if u r opting cse so your package would be less than ece...... and it branch is hybrid branch so go for cse rather than it........

----------


## saksham saxena

ok.........................

----------


## hsd01

with 198 marks in jee mains and 80.6 percent in 12th (CBSE) can i get cse or ece in NIT hamirpur. i belong to general category and from UP

----------


## jitender parsad

my jee main score 145 //phy 65//ch 47// math 33   ..i am from hp (gen)  . can i get any chance in nit hamirpur ,, my 12th % is 85.2

----------


## Ishita khanna

> with 198 marks in jee mains and 80.6 percent in 12th (CBSE) can i get cse or ece in NIT hamirpur. i belong to general category and from UP


Hey,
 your rank would be 10000...... With this rank you can surely get nit hamirpur till the 5th round..... What is your preferred branch??

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




> my jee main score 145 //phy 65//ch 47// math 33   ..i am from hp (gen)  . can i get any chance in nit hamirpur ,, my 12th % is 85.2


Hey, 
      Your rank would be less than 45000..... With this rank u can't get any nit so just try for private colgs..... Do u have any category quota??

----------


## hsd01

> Hey,
>  your rank would be 10000...... With this rank you can surely get nit hamirpur till the 5th round..... What is your preferred branch??




marks declared by CBSE say i got 188 in jee mains (still trying to figure out where have those 10 marks gone as according to fiitjee answer keys, it still is 198) so can you please consider 188 as my marks tell what are my chances of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE

----------


## Ishita khanna

> marks declared by CBSE say i got 188 in jee mains (still trying to figure out where have those 10 marks gone as according to fiitjee answer keys, it still is 198) so can you please consider 188 as my marks tell what are my chances of getting CSE>ME>ECE>EE


Hey,
      So now your rank would be around 15000.... With this rank you can get only civil in this clg..... try for another nits........  :):

----------


## rahulp215

heyy

i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in nit hamirpur or can i get a good nit or not??

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> heyy
> 
> i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in nit hamirpur or can i get a good nit or not??


Hey,
      Your rank would be 28-30 thousand..... With this rank you can't get any good nit .... so you should try for private colgs.... What is your category ???

----------


## MILAN VALA

I have got 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd qualified for jee adv,nd got 88.34 science percentile in gujarat board.i want to admit in civil engineering.m i elegible for it?

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> I have got 90 marks in jee main with obc catagory nd qualified for jee adv,nd got 88.34 science percentile in gujarat board.i want to admit in civil engineering.m i elegible for it?


Your rank will be around 55000.... because of your category u have fair chances to get nit.. all the very best  :):

----------


## shivam17

hey,
        i got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in isc board. i am from UP which nits can i get in mech/civil/electrical branches..

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> hey,
>         i got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in isc board. i am from UP which nits can i get in mech/civil/electrical branches..


Your rank would be around 20000..... With this rank u can't get admission in mnnit allahabad..... What is your category ?? :):

----------


## shivam17

> hey,
>         i got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in isc board. i am from UP which nits can i get in mech/civil/electrical branches..


         my category is general, which would be the best option for me?

----------


## Kunal Bhardwaj

My JEE-Main score is 116 and my ISC board percentage is 92.8 and I'm also from himachal pradesh in general category......would I get admission in nit hamirpur with this score? Also would it be possible to get civil branch???
Thank you.

----------


## Era Gill

> My JEE-Main score is 116 and my ISC board percentage is 92.8 and I'm also from himachal pradesh in general category......would I get admission in nit hamirpur with this score? Also would it be possible to get civil branch???
> Thank you.


Your rank would be approx 31000..... With this rank u have fair chances to get civil branch... All the very best  :):

----------


## vishrutj

With 185 marks in JEE Main and 92.6% in CBSE Board, do I have chance of getting CSE in NIT Hamirpur?
General category, and HS- Chandigarh.
If not CSE, which all branches are possible?

----------


## Era Gill

> With 185 marks in JEE Main and 92.6% in CBSE Board, do I have chance of getting CSE in NIT Hamirpur?
> General category, and HS- Chandigarh.
> If not CSE, which all branches are possible?


Your rank would be around 17000.... with this rank u have very less chances to get nit hamirpur go for nit jalandhar  :):

----------


## mathurema19

sIR, i have got 198 marks in jee mains b.arch (paper-2) and i got 90% in state board exams and i belong to obc...can i get seat in any nit in b.arch???????????

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> sIR, i have got 198 marks in jee mains b.arch (paper-2) and i got 90% in state board exams and i belong to obc...can i get seat in any nit in b.arch???????????


What is your All India Rank ??

----------

